# Game #58: Phoenix Suns (34-23) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (33-21) - 2/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PMPST
Where: Ford Center - Oklahoma City, OK TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 104-88 vs Sacramento Kings*












*Phoenix Suns (34-23) 

Starters: 





































PG Goran Dragic | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Oklahoma City Thunder (33-21) 

Starters: 





































PG Russell Westbrook | SG Thabo Sefolosha | SF Kevin Durant | PF Jeff Green | C Nenad Krstic
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns better show up to play, this is a good test game. And Kevin Durant is such a legit player. I can't believe he has gotten the Thunder to that good of a record. Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nash isn't going to be making the trip for this game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns' Goran Dragic ready to start* 




> "I didn't have so much confidence," Dragic said. "I was not loose. I was . . . scared. But this year it is different. I'm not scared anymore. I can lead this team. I feel like I'm at home. Steve, Amar'e (Stoudemire), Grant Hill have helped me a lot. The coaches believe in me a lot, so that means a lot to me. I try to give it back to them by playing as hard as possible."
> 
> Dragic has played 30 minutes in a game only twice this season, the last coming when he scored a career-high 32 points at Utah in a Jan. 25 loss.
> 
> He already has played more games this season (all 57) than last season (55). After averaging 4.5 points and 2.0 assists in 13.2 minutes per game last season, Dragic is averaging 8.1 points and 2.3 assists in 17.4 minutes per game this season. His shooting has gone from 39.3 percent last season to 46.1 percent this season. His 40.3 percent 3-point shooting ranks 20th in the NBA.


Surprised they didn't have Nash sit out against Sac. But it'll be interesting to see how Goran does. His defense on Russell Westbrook could be key.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

great game pic! I guess it's time to release the Dragon against the Durantula.

Man, I should be a promoter!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic had a nice finish earlier. 

After the Hill jumper. Suns on a 8-0 run after slow start

12-10, Suns over 5 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

19-17, Suns with 2:56 left

Amare 7 pts (3-6) 3 rebs


Defense picked up on that before. Outrebounding them 14-4. As long as we don't turn it over, we can win this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27-25, Suns at the end of 1.

Amare 11 pts (5-9) 4 rebs


Durant 11 pts (5-8)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

38-37, Suns 5:34 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with the silencer.

After OKC miss.

Amare with sweet jumper.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

52-51, OKC up at the end of 2.


Amare 15 pts (7-13), 6 rebs

Dragic 6 pts (3-5) 5 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earlier Dragic pulled it back, drove and found a cutting Amare huge jam.

Now, drills a big 3.


66-58, Suns 8:07 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill drills a 3.

Westbrook with a travel. 

Dragic with drive and bank shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blew 15 pt lead to 6 pt.



Suns stepped it up since.

Amare big block, tipped in a score next time down.

Takes a charge.

Now, Dragic nails a 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently made a shot .2 left. Stream's down.

82-78, Suns at the end of 3. 

Amare 23 pts (9-17), 8 rebs

Dragic 16 pts (7-10) 7 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Got to make your ****ing FTs Amare.

Squandering so many chances now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thunder have just turned up their D and Durant's been unstoppable this 4th qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill makes both FTs surprisingly. Suns missed 10 already.

100-97, OKC 1:26 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, almost a stl, and ball got saved to Amare and drove it for layup and1. 2 pt game. 30 pts (12-20) 9 rebs for Amare now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with 14th reb after a Durant miss and gets fouled. 

102-102

Westbrook with forced shot and Suns rebound.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What a floater!!! Lmao!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JRICH with the floater! 104-102 Suns .7 left.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns win!! 104-102!! What a run in the last 3-4 mins... ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^That. was. awesome.


*Suns 104, Thunder 102*

Amare 30 pts (12-20) 9 rebs

Jrich 20 pts (8-17) 13 rebs 

Dragic 16 pts (7-11), 10 assists


9 out of 11 wins for the Suns and have taken over 5th seed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Gutsy win from the Suns. That was unexpected and awesome. Glad to see Goran Dragic stepping up to be the main point guard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JMZ is back. And here I thought it was canceled. 

http://www.twitvid.com/44E8A

Part 1 - Interview with "Black Scorpion" (dubbed by Barbosa) Jason Richardson on the bus


http://www.twitvid.com/ED7B5

Part 2 - Interviews in the locker room with Goran, Hill, Amare, and Barbosa


----------

